# Advice on raft rental for Gates of Lodore



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Might try backdoor sports in Steamboat, I know Pete has rental raft rigs. Not sure he has trailers though.

Backdoor Sports:


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

River runners in vernal... They hooked it up last year and also run shuttle 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Great folks: "Self-guided, full support river running and white water rafting adventures: safe shuttle services, full or partial support river trips available, and complete, delicious meals are prepared. Whitewater river trips include: Gate of Lodore, Lower Yampa


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I second Pete at Backdoor. He should be able to hook you up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks like you are flying in from the the southeast. What hub are you using: SLC, Denver, other? That could open up some options.

A couple Uhaul trailers to transport or rent a WellsCargo like trailer. Both will be expensive but could be reasonably split with a group.

Phillip


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

River Runners Transport makes the most sense. They can probably meet you at the put in and again at the takeout.

unless this is who you say is all booked up....


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

I've used these guys and they are great as well. Good Gear, everything you could want. 

Raft Rentals - High Country Adventure


----------



## OCFry (Jul 29, 2015)

I would NOT use Pete at Backdoor. He rented me a boat that was crap (oars spinning in the oar rights, beat up oar locks, beat up everything)... I was barely able to control the thing. A year later I was on a trip and another guy in our party had rented the same boat, same problems only one more year without maintenance. He pretty much spun it off the wall shots all the way down the river...

I won't deal with Pete any more. It seems like all he cares about these days is shoving inner tubes out onto the Steamboat Town run.


----------

